# Amtsblatt 2010/C284/01



## rostiger Nagel (11 November 2010)

hier findet mann das aktuelle Amtsblatt 2010/C284/01 der Europäischen Kommission
http://ec.europa.eu/enterprise/poli...ndards-legislation/list-references/machinery/

Anhang anzeigen Amtsblatt der EU Stand 20. Oktober 2010.pdf


----------



## Safety (11 November 2010)

Danke Helmut,
wichtig die EN 999 ist bald nicht mehr es lebe die EN 13855


----------



## reliability (22 November 2010)

sehr schöne Aufgliederung von harmonisierten Normen nach

A- Normen
B- Normen, den grundlegenden Sicherheits- und Gesundheitsschutzanforderungen, Anlage I der Maschinenrichtlinie, zugeordnet
C- Normen als Sachgebietsverzeichnis, den ICS-Nummern zugeordnet

http://www.maschinen-sicherheit.info/pdf/Verzeichnis_fuer_harmonisierte_Normen.pdf

MfG
reliability


----------

